# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  Контент непристойного содержания

## EvgeniyChulkov

На различных сайтах появляются ссылки с фото на контент непристойного содержания. Не получается закрыть ссылки

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

Рекомендую выполнить нашу инструкцию и оформить заявку на лечение.

----------

